# Outdoor Mercury Vapor light



## marriedmanw (Feb 28, 2010)

Over the winter months my outside mercury vapor light stopped working, and found it wasn't getting power to the bulb socket. I replaced the dusk to dawn sensor on the top of it, and now the socket is getting power but the bulb is not working. Go back to the store and got a 175 watt mercury vapor bulb which matched up to the old one but it's still not cutting on. What would be the next step? 
I can only make out 75W on the old bulb, so if I'm using a 175w bulb would that explain why it's not coming on? The bulb and sensor was $25, but a new light with bulb is $40 so would it be more efficient to change it out instead of troubleshooting it?

Thanks


----------



## sparks1up (May 5, 2010)

They have stopped making mercury ballasts and will soon phase out the lamps as well! If you have the option I would go with a metal halide or high pressure sodium. Metal halide is white light and high pressure sodium is yellow.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Ballasts are matched directly to the wattage
So if the old working bulb was 75w then you need a 75w as a replacement


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Replace the complete fixture and see if you can get your money back for the lamp you purchased. 
Professionals do not try to repair if its more than a bad lamp. 
They make complete rebuild kits for HID fixtures. Ballast, Starter and mounting hardware. This is the second best way if you decide to repair.


----------



## marriedmanw (Feb 28, 2010)

*Thanks for the replies*

I appreciate all the feed back concerning my question. :thumbsup:

I'm going to return the lamp and photo cell and apply the $25 toward a replacement light. :thumbup:

Thanks.


----------



## homerb (May 7, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, when the light worked, was it illuminating the area the way you wanted it to be? Or was it too bright or dim? While you're starting from a blank slate, now is a good opportunity to make some changes if you want to. 

Someone pointed out some good advice about how these lights are being phased out. Someone also mentioned the differences in the other two HID type lights. 

You might be able to save a little energy by going with an outdoor compact fluorescent fixture that's mounted in the type of outdoor light enclosure that those HID style lights come in. THe ones with the round opaque light guard around the light. I've never seen one in action, but I can tell you that I've got two 75 watt equivalent (15 watt actual consumption) compact fluorescent in an outdoor flood light fixture and they light up the back yard nicely. 

They sell em at home depot and lowes. Not sure how much they are though.


----------

